# gdal problem



## ALexCCC (25. Jan 2011)

hallo,

ich versuche mihc gerade in gdal einzuarbeiten.
wenn ich diese Klasse (/trunk/gdal/swig/java/apps/ogrinfo.java ? GDAL ) starte, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung: 
----------------------------

Native library load failed.
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no ogrjni in java.library.path
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: org.gdal.ogr.ogrJNI.RegisterAll()V
	at org.gdal.ogr.ogrJNI.RegisterAll(Native Method)
	at org.gdal.ogr.ogr.RegisterAll(ogr.java:110)
	at ogrinfo.main(ogrinfo.java:68)

----------------------------

ich benutze eclipse. Die gdal librarys hab ich von hier: 
http://vbkto.dyndns.org/sdk/Download.aspx?file=release-1310-gdal-1-8-mapserver-5-6.zip

dabei habe ich die "..\bin\gdal\java\gdal.jar" in das Projekt eingebunden und die .dll von "..\bin\gdal\java\*.dll" und "\bin\*.dll" in das bin-Verzeichnis von meinen Projekt gelegt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja bei meinem Problem helfen.


----------



## ARadauer (25. Jan 2011)

Ich kenn mich zwar mit gdal nicht aus aber die Fehlermeldung sagt, dass dir noch eine ogrjni  Bibliothek im Classpath fehlt.. ogrjni ? sagt dir das was?


----------



## ALexCCC (25. Jan 2011)

also die ogrjni.dll datei habe ich 
nur weiss ich nicht wie ich die zum Classpath hinzufüge.


----------

